# Mona Lisa Procedure?



## tintin (Oct 24, 2016)

Coding & billing for the Mona Lisa CO2 Laser for OB/Gyn use? 

Thanks


----------



## janice.davis@lpnt.net (Oct 26, 2016)

We have actually met with one of the Mona Lisa competitors & discussed coding/billing.  We were told that it is not billable to insurance companies, is considered experimental, all treatments would be treated as self pay.  This is for post-menopausal symptoms.


----------

